# I love Directv, but the Sonic Tap really sucks.



## postalguy1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Been listening to Sonic Tap "8-Tracks" for about two weeks now. Whoever is in charge of programming obviously wasn't even alive during the late 60s and early 70s because they only play a fraction all the great songs that were coming out almost daily at the time. They fill in the rest of the time with absolutely horrible 'filler' songs. Filler songs are all the garbage songs that come with the album you had to buy just to get the one or two hit songs that you wanted.

The record company's dirty little secret was that if a group had several really good songs, the companies would spread them out across multiple albums to make more money. Used to piss me off that I had to buy a whole album just to get the one song I liked. Sure, there were some exceptions with super groups where almost all the songs were great, but they were few and far between. At least now with itunes you can buy just the songs you want most of the time, although I found a few that were only available with the album.

But anyway, the 8-Tracks channel plays all the crap songs that the radio stations of the time would never ever play because they would go bankrupt from lack of listeners. It's probably programmed by some minimum wage kid who was told to just fill up the time with whatever was on an album from back then.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Well, you can always change the channel. :sure:


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow - 

Perfect example of why you need REALLY thick skin when posting on an internet forum!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Well, you can always change the channel. :sure:


And likewise you can just ignore the thread if you don't have some meaningful input.

If the threadstarter has access to broadband, then Pandora could prove a better option since it's more customizeable and you can skip songs you don't like.. But, yeah, I agree, SonicTap didn't impress me. I have cable now and I don't use the MusicChoice channels.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The horrible quality of Sonic Tab is not news to anybody here. It was a cost-cutting move by D*.

I haven't listened to it in at least a year.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

mark40511 said:


> Wow -
> 
> Perfect example of why you need REALLY thick skin when posting on an internet forum!


Sometimes I feel like I'm on the witness stand when I post here. There are many hardcore pro-Directv customers and employees here ready to pounce on anything that you post.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bidger said:


> And likewise you can just ignore the thread if you don't have some meaningful input.
> 
> If the threadstarter has access to broadband, then Pandora could prove a better option since it's more customizeable and you can skip songs you don't like.. But, yeah, I agree, SonicTap didn't impress me. I have cable now and I don't use the MusicChoice channels.


I subscribe to Premier, HD Extra Pack, NFL Sunday Ticket, and MLB Extra Innings. That gives me access to over 1000 channels. Do I enjoy or watch every channel I have access to? No. In fact I could care less and do without many of those channels. But unlike the OP and others I don't come here and whine about it as though it were a major crises in my life!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When I listen to any of the music channels, 8-tracks is one of my favorites. The equivalent station from XM days was something like Deep Tracks. It was intended from my understanding to be lesser heard tracks off albums from many of the biggest bands back in the day. Sounds like its doing exactly as its supposed to. Sorry you don't care for it, maybe one of the other classic rock stations would suit your tastes better.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

SONIC TAP is like MUSIC CHOICE and they both ARE BETTER THAN SIRIUS/XM which are now both crap!!


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Well, you can always change the channel. :sure:


Do you just go into any thread that discusses any channel with this pearl of wisdom? Must be fun... 

Sandra


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sandra said:


> Do you just go into any thread that discusses any channel with this pearl of wisdom? Must be fun...
> 
> Sandra


When you've lived as long as I have you'll learn that having fun is far better than whining.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

I have Sonic on DTV and Sirius/XM in the car. I actually prefer Sonic over Sirius/XM. I especially like Sonic's Malt Shop oldies which is my favorite Oldies channel.

FWIW I am not yet paying for Sirius/XM. It came as a freebie with my new car and has been free for 8 months so far. I will not pay for it as nothing on the service is worth much.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> When you've lived as long as I have you'll learn that having fun is far better than whining.


Many of us here have Fun whining.... :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Lazy Senior said:


> Many of us here have Fun whining.... :lol:


How very true. And as I have posted many times, one man's candy can be another man's poison.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

bidger;3191029 said:


> And likewise you can just ignore the thread if you don't have some meaningful input.
> 
> If the threadstarter has access to broadband, then Pandora could prove a better option since it's more customizeable and you can skip songs you don't like.. But, yeah, I agree, SonicTap didn't impress me. I have cable now and I don't use the MusicChoice channels.


Cripes - my wife has sufficient broadband in her new Ford to listen to Pandora.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't listen much to the music channels, and suspect most of my clients don't either.

I'd like Sirius/XM as an option on DirecTV, particularly the comedy channels, but I don't suppose there is much demand for that.

(I am aware of the internet aspects of the D*, but it is just so much more convenient to just flip to a particular active channel. I'm in a rural area with slow expensive internet access)


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I stopped listening to the audio channels when they switched to Sonic not because of content (never got that far) but because the sound quality dropped. It was like going from HDTV to a well rented VHS tape.... 

I haven't gone back to listen since - I assume the audio quality still sucks - or have they upped the bit rate since?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> When I listen to any of the music channels, 8-tracks is one of my favorites. The equivalent station from XM days was something like Deep Tracks. It was intended from my understanding to be lesser heard tracks off albums from many of the biggest bands back in the day. Sounds like its doing exactly as its supposed to. Sorry you don't care for it, maybe one of the other classic rock stations would suit your tastes better.


Exactly, he is complaining about the station doing exactly what it is supposed to do. Here is Sonic Tap's description of the channel:

Deeper cuts from Classic Rock along with some of your favorites. A mix of Classic Rock from the 60's and 70's and unexpected treasures from some of the seminal albums of that time.

The "filler" tracks as the OP calls them is exactly what this channel is all about. If he doesn't want to hear them he should be listening to one of the many other stations that play the "hits" from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My beef with DirecTV's music channels was that they tiered the channels. The music channels are a cheap add-on and should be available in all packages.

However, DirecTV's main focus is TV channels.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> My beef with DirecTV's music channels was that they tiered the channels. The music channels are a cheap add-on and should be available in all packages.
> 
> However, DirecTV's main focus is TV channels.


Actually I'd prefer that they make them an optional package you need to pay for. Since Pandora came out I never use the Sonic Tap channels any more.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RAD said:


> Actually I'd prefer that they make them an optional package you need to pay for. Since Pandora came out I never use the Sonic Tap channels any more.


With the exception of the Premier Package I think that's a good idea.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike_TV said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm on the witness stand when I post here. There are many hardcore pro-Directv customers and employees here ready to pounce on anything that you post.


Good point above. Followed almost immediately below by proof of said point:



MysteryMan said:


> I subscribe to Premier, HD Extra Pack, NFL Sunday Ticket, and MLB Extra Innings. That gives me access to over 1000 channels. Do I enjoy or watch every channel I have access to? No. In fact I could care less and do without many of those channels. But unlike the OP and others I don't come here and whine about it as though it were a major crises in my life!


:nono:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Some listen to albums. Others, only singles.

It is a personal choice, not a philosophical or religious leaning.

TV entertainment is a similar playing field. Some like live sports, some like serials and yet others favor a diet of blockbuster movies.

If you don't like the way someone handles a genre, work with them directly. The court of public opinion doesn't much matter to the only game in town.


----------



## ChuckZ (Aug 17, 2009)

When getting ready for my day, I listen to Sonic Tap's channel 862. It's called "Classic Rock workout"...even though I'm not working out. 

Give it a try to see if that's what you're looking for.

ChuckZ
Harvest, AL


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

My only beef with 8-Tracks is that I wish it were more realistic. Add a big "ka-thunk" between every 3 or 4 songs.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Tubaman-Z said:


> My only beef with 8-Tracks is that I wish it were more realistic. Add a big "ka-thunk" between every 3 or 4 songs.




Forgotten all about that noise...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I dislike SonicTap music channels for one reason...edited versions of songs. Which makes them unlistenable in my opinion.

Because of this, Slacker Radio (Xbox app) and Pandora (Blu-ray, DVR apps) is what we use in our household.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tubaman-Z said:


> My only beef with 8-Tracks is that I wish it were more realistic. Add a big "ka-thunk" between every 3 or 4 songs.


How about the fading out mid-song before the track change and then fading back in afterwards?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> How about the fading out mid-song before the track change and then fading back in afterwards?


Yeah, that was a terrible feature with 8-Tracks.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

It's annoying how they sprinkle channels over the various packages.

I find that out of any Sonic Tap channels, by far the one I use most is Piano, which is only available in Premier. Premier only adds about four or five channels vs. Ultimate, too.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TMan said:


> It's annoying how they sprinkle channels over the various packages.
> 
> I find that out of any Sonic Tap channels, by far the one I use most is Piano, which is only available in Premier. Premier only adds about four or five channels vs. Ultimate, too.


Sometimes that's all it takes to motivate a customer to switch to a higher tier in order to get a channel they want.


----------



## whitewolf8214 (Jun 13, 2012)

They need to change their music channels Sonic stinks and then haven't listened since and never plan on it again and hopefully Directv changes it soon one day but I don't count on it


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I like Sirrus/XM better than D* Sonic. DISH has Sirrus/XM which is why D* doesn't. I listen to D* Pandora where I can select what I want to hear. Try it, you may like it.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

What's an 8-track? :lol:


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Ever since D* added Pandora, I listen to that a lot more than Sonic Tap. Both due to the ability to +/- a song and because I often have both tuners recording something to watch later.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Spotify


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd love to see a Vevo app like they have on Roku and Xbox. VEVO launched their new 24/7 HD IPTV channel that is now available through the app. I was watching it through Xbox and the quality is great. Plus they have a huge library of music videos.

These days with MTV, VH1, CMT, etc no longer showing music videos... It would be a great addition to DirecTV to add the VEVO app.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I have far better options for listening to music than using DirecTV. I guess the music channels are nice to have for some, but I have not used them in the past 10 years.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The horrible quality of Sonic Tab is not news to anybody here. It was a cost-cutting move by D*.
> 
> I haven't listened to it in at least a year.


+1000.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

I worked at DirecTV when they had SiriusXM and changed over to SonicTap. The vast majority of customers do not listen to satellite radio on their receivers so it did not make sense for DirecTV to renew the expensive SiriusXM contract so they went to the cheaper SonicTap of which they owe and is only available on DirecTV.


----------



## dmgreene3263 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do not think Sonic Tap even comes close to SiriusXM....it is fantastic to hear the same station at home, in the car and in the office....Sonictap is for retail stores that want background music. I get excited every time someone updates the "xm coming back to dtv" forum but to no avail


----------



## postalguy1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, 8-tracks COULD be a good channel if they would just stop including all the cr*ppy filler songs. Some of them are so annoyingly bad that I had to stop what I was doing and find my remote to mute it, and I was on a 15 foot ladder installing a ceiling fan on my vaulted ceiling at the time.

I grew up on the songs of the 60s and 70s and you could tune to any rock station and never hear any of the filler trash. Every rock station we listened to while driving on vacation anywhere in the country played nothing but good music. So why is it so hard for this channel to leave out the cr*p and just play the good songs? Whoever is in charge of programming obviously never listens to it. There's probably some computer program that is set to 'random' and plays any song from any album. After selling the whole Sonic Tap package to Directv there's no need for them to actually provide a good playlist as there is no competition.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

cypherx said:


> I'd love to see a Vevo app like they have on Roku and Xbox. VEVO launched their new 24/7 HD IPTV channel that is now available through the app. I was watching it through Xbox and the quality is great. Plus they have a huge library of music videos.
> 
> These days with MTV, VH1, CMT, etc no longer showing music videos... It would be a great addition to DirecTV to add the VEVO app.


I record Palladia HD(formerly Music HD) ch. 567 M-D 5ishAM to 8AM "Epic Awesome Videos"


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

There are a few Sonic Tap channels I like such as Metro Blend but overall, my preference is SiriusXM. When Directv dropped SXM, I opted to get a subscription. Now, with the new My SXM opened up to subscribers for beta testing, I think that is a game changer. It works on the internet feeds. You can customize select SXM channels based on your preferences and so far the stations I have played around with, the results are excellent. For those that dislike the DJ/talk and the channel bumpers, My SXM eliminates those and it's just music. If you like the DJ's, you can listen to the live channel. Very nice.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

scott0702 said:


> When Directv dropped SXM, I opted to get a subscription.


And that would be the litmus test as to if one really missed XM. Personally, I didn't miss it that much, I just knew I preferred it to Sonic Tap.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

postalguy1 said:


> Well, 8-tracks COULD be a good channel if they would just stop including all the cr*ppy filler songs. Some of them are so annoyingly bad that I had to stop what I was doing and find my remote to mute it, and I was on a 15 foot ladder installing a ceiling fan on my vaulted ceiling at the time.


This was addressed a page ago, the channel is playing exactly what it's description says it plays:


Beerstalker said:


> CCarncross said:
> 
> 
> > When I listen to any of the music channels, 8-tracks is one of my favorites. The equivalent station from XM days was something like Deep Tracks. It was intended from my understanding to be lesser heard tracks off albums from many of the biggest bands back in the day. Sounds like its doing exactly as its supposed to. Sorry you don't care for it, maybe one of the other classic rock stations would suit your tastes better.
> ...


The channel is called 8-Tracks, not 45's. Unless the 8-Track was a best of compilation, in most cases it included filler tracks. If you want just the hit singles from the era when 8-Tracks were popular try 60's Revolution, 70's Hits, Classic Rock or Retro Disco.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If Sirius put out music with decent bit rates, I might miss it, too. I prefer Pandora One to Spotify or other such services. Usually played through my AVR.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

dmgreene3263 said:


> I do not think Sonic Tap even comes close to SiriusXM


I think just due to the fact that they have NO TALKING makes it better!!! (You wanna pay to hear commercials and talking??)


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Dude111 said:



> I think just due to the fact that they have NO TALKING makes it better!!! (You wanna pay to hear commercials and talking??)


Talking, i.e.- giving a rundown of the last five tracks played (artist/song title), impending releases, and tour info, is a different thing from commercials. Uninterrupted music is a soulless beast as far as I'm concerned. I have to keep the TV turned on to know what song is being played. If I really wanted uninterrupted music, I can fire up my own Media Player and tell it Shuffle All.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I would like to see the Music channels fade away, and Just make Pandora the option. But I know the Non HR customers would be upset


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

damondlt said:


> I would like to see the Music channels fade away, and Just make Pandora the option. But I know the Non HR customers would be upset


I would say bring Pandora to the regular HD set tops as well. But then again the people without high speed internet connected to their DirecTV system would be SOL.

The bandwidth it takes for all of the audio channels is pretty slim that savings from removing it would negate the revenue lost from commercial muisc packages or people going to other sat services for a round package that includes music.

With the MTV's of today's generation no longer playing music videos (Except for a small block on Palladia in the wee hours of the morning), having music available is a welcome addition to the lineup.

Sometimes its just easy to quick put a sonic tap station when doing things around the house.

We do sometimes search YouTube for music videos, but DirecTV (or YouTube not sure who) filters a lot of the sponsored music videos from VEVO. Many search results in live performances or covers. Thus, I'd love a VEVO app right on DirecTV so I don't have to go down in the Family room and watch it through xbox. Plus searching on YouTube is a pain. If only we could use a QWERTY keyboard through our phone or ipad to type in DirecTV's search screens. I haven't texted on a number pad since the days of the Nokia 6190 in late 90's early 2000's. It's like riding a bike, I can do it... but surely QWERTY would be more efficient.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

An apple TV, airplay and 13000 songs in iTunes match, I never use Sonic Tap. I do subscribe to Sirius XM and the online quality is great, easily airplayed through the apple TV. 

To each their own, I'm just a bit surprised at the # of people that use the music channels so heavily given the large number of ways to get music that you have far more control over.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bakerfall said:


> An apple TV, airplay and 13000 songs in iTunes match, I never use Sonic Tap. I do subscribe to Sirius XM and the online quality is great, easily airplayed through the apple TV.
> 
> To each their own, I'm just a bit surprised at the # of people that use the music channels so heavily given the large number of ways to get music that you have far more control over.


Number of people? Based on a handful of comments here, or some other cite of a site?

Do you know the bit rate of Sirius online?


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Good point above. Followed almost immediately below by proof of said point:
> 
> :nono:


That's exactly why I told my brother in law to stay away from this site if he has a problem with his Direct. To many jerks that love to pounce on people with problems and say its whining. Try doing that in the real world to people. :nono2:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ehilbert1 said:


> That's exactly why I told my brother in law to stay away from this site if he has a problem with his Direct. To many jerks that love to pounce on people with problems and say its whining. Try doing that in the real world to people. :nono2:


Oh get real. It's one thing when people post a issue they're having and ask for help. It's another when they post to blame and complain rather than look for cause.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Oh get real. It's one thing when people post a issue they're having and ask for help. It's another when they post to blame and complain rather than look for cause.


Right like I've never seen you guys pounce on a guy when he has a had a problem with customer service or with contracts extended.  My brother in law has the PP and had a receiver replaced when it died. Come to find out they extended his contract. If he would of post here about that it would have been open season and you know it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ehilbert1 said:


> Right like I've never seen you guys pounce on a guy when he has a had a problem with customer service or with contracts extended.  My brother in law has the PP and had a receiver replaced when it died. Come to find out they extended his contract. If he would of post here about that it would have been open season and you know it.


I'll say it again. It's one thing when someone has a issue and asks for help. I've never seen people pounce on them. It's another thing when they post to blame and complain. They are the ones who get pounced on and rightly so.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I'll say it again. It's one thing when someone has a issue and asks for help. I've never seen people pounce on them. It's another thing when they post to blame and complain. They are the ones who get pounced on and rightly so.


It's never rightfully so. No one has to do that. Try being an adult. If you don't like those threads don't read them or post in them. The thing is you love them. You can't wait to jump right in on someone. That right there is the truth and its sad. :nono:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, let's tone it down, please. The best part of this forum is that people can express their opinions without being attacked.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ehilbert1 said:


> It's never rightfully so. No one has to do that. Try being an adult. If you don't like those threads don't read them or post in them. The thing is you love them. You can't wait to jump right in on someone. That right there is the truth and its sad. :nono:


You're wrong and these two threads will prove it. 13 Mar 2013 "Sound Delay Issues", 16 Mar 2013 "Cannot Program Remote With Samsung TV".


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> You're wrong and these two threads will prove it. 13 Mar 2013 "Sound Delay Issues", 16 Mar 2013 "Cannot Program Remote With Samsung TV".


I'm done and you go on ignore just like the other guys. I guess I can tell people to come here and who to put on ignore to start. Problem solved!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ehilbert1 said:


> I'm done and you go on ignore just like the other guys. I guess I can tell people to come here and who to put on ignore to start. Problem solved!


It'll be a privilege and a honor to be placed on your ignore list.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> .......The best part of this forum is that people can express their opinions without being attacked.


You got to be smoking something funny if you believe that. You must have broad shoulders and the ability to grin and bare it when you post and opinion at dbstalk. The forum can be very helpful and supportive for tech stuff, but don't ever let an opinion slip out. Because you will be pounced into submission. IMHO.

Thanks for your service as moderator.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

allenn said:


> You got to be smoking something funny if you believe that. You must have broad shoulders and the ability to grin and bare it when you post and opinion at dbstalk. The forum can be very helpful and supportive for tech stuff, but don't ever let an opinion slip out. Because you will be pounced into submission. IMHO.
> 
> Thanks for your service as moderator.


Please don't ask Stuart to bare it! But he does have broad shoulders, and can manage all sorts of miscreant behavior, bearing up with aplomb. But those who come to provoke, or tilt at windmills with attitude, do tend to get pummeled.

Peace out!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Please don't ask Stuart to bare it! But he does have broad shoulders, and can manage all sorts of miscreant behavior, bearing up with aplomb. But those who come to provoke, or tilt at windmills with attitude, do tend to get pummeled.
> 
> Peace out!


Yes, Unbelievable about some people's attitude!!! :nono2:


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Then you have those that make the mistake of saying something is Directs fault. Oh boy they come in droves for that. Like I said before.... my brother in law has the PP and had his DVR died. They replaced it and extended his contract. If he would have posted that and said it was Directs fault it would have been open season on him. 

What is unbelievable is the people that say they hate the threads that provoke and then post in them every time. Now that deserves a :nono2:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, I don't go that far, it is a helpful forum (that is populated with some _*very dedicated*_ fans) 



ehilbert1 said:


> That's exactly why I told my brother in law to stay away from this site if he has a problem with his Direct. To many jerks that love to pounce on people with problems and say its whining. Try doing that in the real world to people. :nono2:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

You just have to know how to use the appropriate resources on the Internet. Can we talk about Sonic Tap or other music like replacements / additions to this type of feature on DirecTV?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, let's tone it down, please. The best part of this forum is that* people can express their opinions without being attacked*.


Um OK :lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

It would be nice to be able to reliably stream music from a PC or Media server through DirecTV receivers but it would seem that isn't going to happen. 

I don't mind the content so much with Sonic but I don't like the low bit rate... The quality is too low when I can just stream audio from my computer using simple devices like Popcorn Hour and others at much higher bit rate.

As for people posting opinions and troubles and then being pounded for it goes - happens quite often I think. But - generally it is the same people that pile on - mostly in defense of DirecTV for some reason but not always. Because it is usually the same people it is easy to ignore them. I think the majority of people here are just fine and help whenever they can. It's a few very vocal bad seeds that cause the trouble. 

I could post some PMs that I've been sent that could offend even the most crass of sailors! No skin off my nose - I've got more important things to worry about than anonymous bullies getting thrills off of beating people up on the Internet! Makes me wonder if some people have nothing better to do than to attempt to tear down strangers on the Internet. Quite sad really!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

My Yamaha AVR has airplay streaming so I can sling basically any audio output from my iPhone or iPad to it. So I have the whole App Store at my fingertips (slacker, pandora, last fm, spotify, tunein, shout cast, YouTube, VEVO, etc..)
My AVR is in the family room with an H24. In the regular living room I have the DVR (HR24) so I use Pandora or if I want to be quick, SonicTap.

It would be pretty neat if apple airplay would make its way into media share. I wonder what the license costs would be? Shouldn't be too much as I paid $299 for my AVR and that has it... Along with being a full featured AVR with NetRadio stations and ip control as well.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> Oh, I don't go that far, it is a helpful forum (that is populated with some _*very dedicated*_ fans)


Nail on the head!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Mike Greer;3196969 said:


> My issue is I want DirecTV receivers to be as responsive as Dish Network receivers. What would be the cause and solution?:lol:
> 
> Just a little joke! I know the answer!


There's a thread on that already.

But what would ya'll think about Airplay streaming? That opens you up to thousands of potential audio apps from the iTunes Store. The iPad already talks to the HR's and H receivers as a remote.

Does google have an equivalent to airplay for android devices?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

cypherx said:


> There's a thread on that already.
> 
> But what would ya'll think about Airplay streaming? That opens you up to thousands of potential audio apps from the iTunes Store. The iPad already talks to the HR's and H receivers as a remote.
> 
> Does google have an equivalent to airplay for android devices?


I wouldn't use airplay personally but I can see that Apple users would certainly benefit from it. My only objection would be that it will add more code, more possible troubles, likely even slow things down more than we have to put up with now.

There are Airplay look-a-likes for Android. More info here:

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/products/18049/best-airplay-apps-android

Although I wouldn't use those either....

Streaming to things like Apple TV, Roku, Popcorn Hour etc just seem to make sense. They generally give you more control, more options for media and are pretty cheap.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Discuss the topic and not each other. If you have nothing to contribute to the topic then don't post.

I'm just sayin'

Mike


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wish they made a receiver/software that worked without all the gadgets. #justtv


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Discuss the topic and not each other. If you have nothing to contribute to the topic then don't post.
> 
> I'm just sayin'
> 
> Mike


Depends on how one defines "contribute". :sure:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

242424 said:


> I wish they made a receiver/software that worked without all the gadgets. #justtv


This is pretty much how I feel. Stop worrying about Sonic Tap, Pandora, TV Apps, Media Share, etc.

Concentrate on doing what I am paying them for TV service. Give us the channels we want, in HD if available. Give us more VOD, in HD ip possible. Get our receivers running better and quicker. TV Everywhere, better iPad, iPhone, Android, Nomad apps and stuff like that are great too. I'm paying DirecTV for TV channels and shows, primarily on my TV, but now on the other devices is great as well (but they should come second to on my TV). If I want TVApps, Pandora, Media Share etc, I can get them on my TV, Blu-Ray player, AppleTV/Roku etc. Most likely those other devices will even do it better, since that is more in line with what they are meant to do.

All that said, back to the OP. He needs to realize different channels have different premises. He is complaining about 8 tracks following their own premise, which doesn't make sense. My guess is he doesn't realize what the premise of 8 tracks is, and he hasn't bothered to read most of the posts in this thread that point his error out, so he probably still doesn't understand that this is really a problem with his expectations and not DirecTV, Sonic Tap, or 8-Tracks, because he is expecting them to do something outside of what they are there to do. Getting mad 8 tracks/Sonic Tap/DirecTV is like getting mad at Burger King for not selling you a Big Mac. If he wants the hits of the 60's & 70's he needs to look at the other Sonic Tap channels aimed at playing the hits from those eras.

Now if he complained about them not having a long enough playlist, or the bandwidth being too narrow so the sound quality was bad, etc. then I would understand that more and say it may be a valid complaint.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> This is pretty much how I feel. Stop worrying about Sonic Tap, Pandora, TV Apps, Media Share, etc.
> 
> Concentrate on doing what I am paying them for TV service. Give us the channels we want, in HD if available. Give us more VOD, in HD ip possible. Get our receivers running better and quicker. TV Everywhere, better iPad, iPhone, Android, Nomad apps and stuff like that are great too. I'm paying DirecTV for TV channels and shows, primarily on my TV, but now on the other devices is great as well (but they should come second to on my TV). If I want TVApps, Pandora, Media Share etc, I can get them on my TV, Blu-Ray player, AppleTV/Roku etc. Most likely those other devices will even do it better, since that is more in line with what they are meant to do.


Bless you lol


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

242424 said:


> Bless you lol


Thanks, ha ha.

The problem is the probably have marketing people telling them that this is what people want, so that is what they keep trying to do. The problem is, in my experience as an engineer, marketing ends up talking to idiots :lol:.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Thanks, ha ha.
> 
> The problem is the probably have marketing people telling them that this is what people want, so that is what they keep trying to do. The problem is, in my experience as an engineer, marketing ends up talking to idiots :lol:.


:lol: I agree!


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I have lots of streaming options. Still, we really like having the SonicTap channels available, and we use them often. They're just simple to use - dial in channel, hear unterrupted music of the selected genre. 

I know LOTS of people that use the music channels on their TV service. Just because you don't want them, doesn't mean that they need to be taken away from everyone else who does. I'd rather have SonicTap than ESPN, but I bet I pay more for ESPN monthly. 

As for "freeing up bandwidth", they don't take up much. They're 32khz (I've analyzed the output), so they're probably 80kbps streams. You could fit 100 music channels in the space of one HD channel. They're so small they likely fit into "dead space".


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What is Sonictap music channels? Just kidding, I don't even have it in my favorites.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I couldn't even tell you how to find them lol How about if a person wants them pay for them?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the Sonic Tap, oops, I mean DMX, oops, I mean *MOOD MEDIA* channels!! :lol:

Since Mood Media bought DMX (and Muzak for that matter) last year they have been paying much more attention to the channels freshening them up with new selections all the time. I think the quality on DirecTV is just fine now after they ironed out all the bugs and terrible audio quality it had when it first appeared. I have XM in my car and the audio quality is awful not to mention the irritating blabby DJ's that never seem to say anything worth listening to.

I have listened to the "8-tracks" channel and I don't think it's that bad. It's a refreshing change from the "classic rock" stations that play the same Queen, Eagles, Pink Floyd etc. songs over and over and over.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

242424 said:


> I wish they made a receiver/software that worked without all the gadgets. #justtv


They used to!!

RCA,SONY,HUGHES -- All good classic IRDs that they are trying to get rid of for some reason!!


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

davring said:


> Forgotten all about that noise...


and it must happen in the middle of a song,that was the best


----------



## LDighera (Oct 16, 2007)

SonicTap Piano (Ch: 865): No longer exclusively piano music!

Please see my post: <http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212066-sonictap-piano-ch-865-no-longer-exclusively-piano-music/>


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

Nooooooo!


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont know if anyone from Directv ever reads this stuff but I have a suggestion. Can we get a couple of the music channels changed to things like ocean or rain sounds for sleep ? We have a couple of cds that are sleep aids . Would be cool if could just flip over to a sonic tap station and play something to help relax and fall asleep.
I see 884 tranquility on the online guide but it says channle not available on my box. Its listed uner ultimate package which I have .Is 884 up ?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

884 requires a dish that has access to the 119 slot like a slimline 5.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> 884 requires a dish that has access to the 119 slot like a slimline 5.


If you're a premier subscriber there are somewhere between 23 and 30 Sonic Tap channels you aren't getting if you have an SL3.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> If you're a premier subscriber there are somewhere between 23 and 30 Sonic Tap channels you aren't getting if you have an SL3.


do you have a list to back that claim?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's 17 channels:
Rat Pack
Holidays & Happenings (outside of Christmas)
Groove Lounge
Jazz
Metro Blend
Great Standards
PUMP!
Piano
Fiesta Tropical
Regional Mexican
Mariachi
Carnaval Brasileiro
Familiar Favorites
Italian Bistro Blend
Italian Contemporary
Irish
Tranquility

Outside of the Latino ones, the rest of these are former commercial subscriber only channels that became available to residential subscribers a few years ago. All you need to do is call and they'll arrange for a LNB swap if you can get LOS to 119.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I would like to see the Music channels fade away, and Just make Pandora the option. But I know the Non HR customers would be upset


I've never even listened to Sonic.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My beef with DirecTV's music channels was that they carried the stations in tiers. These are low-bandwidth channels that could be provided to all customers easily.

I've got FiOS TV now and all 49 Music Choice channels are available in all tiers. We like classical music and typically listen to KUSC, an all-classical station in LA. However when KUSC is having a pledge drive we switch to one of the two classical channels available with Music Choice.

And, yes, we do support KUSC with a donation each year.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

billsharpe said:


> My beef with DirecTV's music channels was that they carried the stations in tiers. These are low-bandwidth channels that could be provided to all customers easily.
> 
> I've got FiOS TV now and all 49 Music Choice channels are available in all tiers. We like classical music and typically listen to KUSC, an all-classical station in LA. However when KUSC is having a pledge drive we switch to one of the two classical channels available with Music Choice.
> 
> And, yes, we do support KUSC with a donation each year.


It may not require much bandwidth, but the licensing for the music isn't free. Directv probably puts it in a tier to allow the bottom package to be cheaper, especially since these days most people prefer options where they have their own music playlist instead of listening to someone else's.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> It may not require much bandwidth, but the licensing for the music isn't free. Directv probably puts it in a tier to allow the bottom package to be cheaper, especially since these days most people prefer options where they have their own music playlist instead of listening to someone else's.


Not me. I'm sick to death of my own playlists. I have started to listen to the music channels more, not less, now. Helps broaden my horizons, musically. On the other hand, it's not so important as to generate a post like Mr. Piano man's :rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JeffBowser said:


> Not me. I'm sick to death of my own playlists. I have started to listen to the music channels more, not less, now. Helps broaden my horizons, musically. On the other hand, it's not so important as to generate a post like Mr. Piano man's :rotfl:


Billy Joel??

Anyhow, doesn't Pandora, Spotify, Last.fm, Apple Radio fill the bill on showing you new music if prompted? With higher bitrates, likely, too.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> It's 17 channels:


That is a lot different than 30 channels that some one claimed!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you're a premier subscriber there are somewhere between 23 and 30 Sonic Tap channels you aren't getting if you have an SL3.


If you have 1000.4 you are not getting the exact same line up as 1000.2 either.
Why don't you give me that RSN line up. :righton:
Only difference , a simple phone call will add what ever you need with Directv


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

damondlt said:


> If you have 1000.4 you are not getting the exact same line up as 1000.2 either.
> Why don't you give me that RSN line up. :righton:
> Only difference , a simple phone call will add what ever you need with Directv


Man, I really hope I'm right with my theory that when D14 is operational, Directv will replicate the content from 95 and 119 and a SL3 will be able to receive all programming. Just to see certain people stop whining about how Directv is screwing customers by installing SL3s


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I got nothing against SL3. 

But right now I'm having and getting worse signal issues, Saturday can't come soon enough. 
LOL. Maybe he'll give me a Slimline 5 lnb. Then I can have all the missing channels I'll never watch . HA Ha Ha
Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Billy Joel??
> 
> Anyhow, doesn't Pandora, Spotify, Last.fm, Apple Radio fill the bill on showing you new music if prompted? With higher bitrates, likely, too.


I was referring to the guy earlier in the thread who is upset that they played some other instruments on his piano music channel :rotfl:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JeffBowser said:


> I was referring to the guy earlier in the thread who is upset that they played some other instruments on his piano music channel :rotfl:


OK, got it, but I also think he's got a good point!

My real question of you was/is: 
Anyhow, doesn't Pandora, Spotify, Last.fm, Apple Radio fill the bill on showing you new music if prompted? With higher bitrates, likely, too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> That is a lot different than 30 channels that some one claimed!


I now see that there are 13 channels that are remapped.

SONIC 9560
SONIC 9561
SONIC 9562
SONIC 9563
SONIC 9564
SONIC 9565
SONIC 9566
SONIC 9567
SONIC 9568
SONIC 9569
SONIC 9572
SONIC 9573
SONIC 9574

In any event, there's quite a variety of music at 119W.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> OK, got it, but I also think he's got a good point!
> 
> My real question of you was/is:
> Anyhow, doesn't Pandora, Spotify, Last.fm, Apple Radio fill the bill on showing you new music if prompted? With higher bitrates, likely, too.


I use Pandora on occasion. At the risk of TMI, my wife and I enjoy putting on various music channels in our bedroom a couple times a week :eek2: where we have no other music source. I also have it piped into my home theater setup for big sound, and I have not setup anything else. So, by default of not spending time setting other things up, being of a generation that doesn't first think of streaming music, I default to what comes easiest - tuning my TV to music.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks for the expo!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> I now see that there are 13 channels that are remapped.
> 
> SONIC 9560
> SONIC 9561
> ...


and those are most aimed at commercial accounts. Some of them are mono


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Youtube is my source for music since i'm online most of the time anyway, I sometimes use Pandora when i'm tired of searching online, although I do use my playlist on Youtube for continuous playing, Sonictap is crap for me, although I do hear tranquility music channel to help me sleep !rolling


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you would like 820 even better! (Simply beautiful music)


----------



## LDighera (Oct 16, 2007)

Will someone please tell the person creating the play-list for the Piano
channel, that *A SAXOPHONE IS NOT A PIANO!*

The SonicTap Piano channel play-list changed on May 11, 2014. For the previous
many years the Piano channel played *exclusively piano music*, and I piped it
throughout the house 24/7.

DirecTV's description of the content of the Piano channel (865):

 "Solo piano for dining and relaxation. Elegant and contemplative selections
 from New Age, Easy Listing, Jazz and Classical. Tentative, reflective and
 flowing. Music for perfect moments."

Since the play-list has begun to feature saxophones, guitars, and drums, I
haven't heard any classical or standards tracks. It now definitely has a jazz
focus. I don't find the sort of jazz now on the Piano channel to be tentative,
reflective nor flowing. Instead, it is discordant and unpleasant, and would be
more appropriate for the Jazz channel play-list.

Please inform the SonicTap music director that:

------> A SAXOPHONE IS NOT A PIANO! <------


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LDighera said:


> Will someone please tell the person creating the play-list for the Piano
> channel, that *A SAXOPHONE IS NOT A PIANO!*
> 
> The SonicTap Piano channel play-list changed on May 11, 2014. For the previous
> ...


Contact Sonic Tap.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

LDighera said:


> Will someone please tell the person creating the play-list for the Piano
> channel, that *A SAXOPHONE IS NOT A PIANO!*
> 
> The SonicTap Piano channel play-list changed on May 11, 2014. For the previous
> ...


Well, if you're no longer satisfied with Sonic Tap there are several piano channels on Pandora.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

LDighera said:


> Will someone please tell the person creating the play-list for the Piano
> channel, that *A SAXOPHONE IS NOT A PIANO!*
> 
> The SonicTap Piano channel play-list changed on May 11, 2014. For the previous
> ...


My goodness, man. if piano music, or any music for that matter, is that important, you should not be getting it from your TV service.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Buy a piano and take lessons...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pandora, Spotify, Slacker, Apple Radio would seem to be superior to Sonic, but best of all is your own selected music, by top artists, well recorded on concert Steinways, with top engineering... 

DirecTV has no real stroke over Sonic, and DBSTalk has about as much pull with DirecTV.....


----------



## LDighera (Oct 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Contact Sonic Tap.


Thank you for your sagacious advice. Of course, I attempted to do that with mixed results. I spoke with a customer service representative in Austin, Texas who did nothing.  Attempting to contact SonicTap at the e-mail address on their FaceBook page ([email protected]), I received this error message:

 Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
 Action: failed
 Status: 5.5.0
 Diagnostic-Code: smtp;550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist.

The SonicTap web site http://sonictap.com provides no contact information.

The page at the contact link on the DMX web site http://dmxmusic.com has been removed, as has the page for the Join Our Mailing List link. Attempting to register and access the E-Quests http://dmxmusic.com/equests/index.html was completely unproductive. Although the dmxmusic web site lists David Sader as being the Director Of Music Entertainment, he hasn't worked for DMX since 2006. The information at this link http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Mood-Media-Reviews-E372752.htm provides some insight into the operation of this enterprise. More here: http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/DMX-Reviews-E7874.htm

Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMX_(music) lists John Cullen, CEO http://www.capstarpartners.com/ourteam/bios/bio.php?ID=17172 and Paul Stone, President http://www.capstarpartners.com/ourteam/bios/bio.php?ID=17172, but I'd prefer to talk to the person who chose to include raspy saxophone on the Piano channel.

So, perhaps you are able to provide the name and contact information for the person responsible for choosing the music play-list for the SonicTap Piano channel?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Buy a piano and take lessons...


Ah, my chuckle for the morning. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LDighera said:


> Thank you for your sagacious advice. Of course, I attempted to do that with mixed results. I spoke with a customer service representative in Austin, Texas who did nothing. Attempting to contact SonicTap at the e-mail address on their FaceBook page ([email protected]), I received this error message:
> 
> Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
> Action: failed
> ...


Certainly have to give you credit for trying!

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Certainly have to give you credit for trying!
> 
> Rich


The time it took LDighera to try to contact Sonic Tap he could have programmed a host of piano music on Pandora.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The time it took LDighera to try to contact Sonic Tap he could have programmed a host of piano music on Pandora.


Yup, and played thru a good sound system Pandora sounds very good. I've never tried Sonic Tap. Waste of space.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We have music channels ?
Why ?

Just kidding. I knew we had them and I do agree that the music we had before the Sonic Tap did sound better.
I never ever use my system to play music.

They should remove all the music and make use of the broadcast ability to change some SD channels to HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Well, if you're no longer satisfied with Sonic Tap there are several piano channels on Pandora.


Pandora isn't a whole lot better about the "sanctity" of their channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> They should remove all the music and make use of the broadcast ability to change some SD channels to HD.


Check out the transponder maps, the music channels are spread out with 4 or 5 assigned to a transponder, it isn't like digital cable where they usually devote an entire QAM channel to MusicChoice. They would barely be able to add an SD channel if they got rid of them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's trim a bit! 

I understand your frustration, but results are not likely. There are a number of alternatives. Will any of them work for you?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Pandora isn't a whole lot better about the "sanctity" of their channels.


I gave up on Pandora the first Christmas I had the app. I chose my genre based on artists I liked and the mix was good until Christmas came and nearly all the songs were Christmas songs - by artists and in styles different than the artists that I based my genre on. If I wanted 24/7 generic Christmas I would have chosen that genre.

It is annoying when a channel that one depends on for a particular style of music is corrupted.

Who are the business customers of Sonic Tap? The real customers paying for the channels, not home listeners getting free listening bundled in with their TV channels? They are the ones with a chance to get the channel changed back to "piano means piano".


----------



## unitbf12 (Dec 6, 2017)

James Long said:


> I gave up on Pandora the first Christmas I had the app. I chose my genre based on artists I liked and the mix was good until Christmas came and nearly all the songs were Christmas songs - by artists and in styles different than the artists that I based my genre on. If I wanted 24/7 generic Christmas I would have chosen that genre.
> 
> It is annoying when a channel that one depends on for a particular style of music is corrupted.
> 
> Who are the business customers of Sonic Tap? The real customers paying for the channels, not home listeners getting free listening bundled in with their TV channels? They are the ones with a chance to get the channel changed back to "piano means piano".


I must admit, we (unfortunately) have SonicTap via Directv, and it's deplorable. Regardless of the music channel you select, they loop the same 50 or so songs repeatedly, over and over again. I was incapacitated from an injury a while back, and while convalescing I selected the Flashback/New Wave station. Within a few hours I'd heard every song at least three times. Nothing personal here, but after hearing Morrissey 'attempting' to sing, The Cars "Hello Again" and The Culture Club "Do You Really Want To Hurt Me" every few hours I was about to go insane! When we first subscribed to Directv in the early 90s they had Sirius which was excellent! For what Directv charges for service, they should consider doing the decent thing for their subscribers and not renew their contract with SonicTap.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

unitbf12 said:


> I must admit, we (unfortunately) have SonicTap via Directv, and it's deplorable. Regardless of the music channel you select, they loop the same 50 or so songs repeatedly, over and over again. I was incapacitated from an injury a while back, and while convalescing I selected the Flashback/New Wave station. Within a few hours I'd heard every song at least three times. Nothing personal here, but after hearing Morrissey 'attempting' to sing, The Cars "Hello Again" and The Culture Club "Do You Really Want To Hurt Me" every few hours I was about to go insane! When we first subscribed to Directv in the early 90s they had Sirius which was excellent! For what Directv charges for service, they should consider doing the decent thing for their subscribers and not renew their contract with SonicTap.


I don't understand why anyone bothers with D*'s apps. You can get the same apps on streamers and they work correctly all the time. Same thing with D*'s OnDemand service, you can get all that content online using streaming services and they always work. Why torture yourself, get a streamer.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Perhaps Some D* customers Don't have internet good enough without caps to stream any App's and the music comes down from space and doesn't count against anything. So I'm sure if it was removed the hollering would hard and fast. LOL


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

And at least with VOD the quality is consistent at either 1080p, 1080i, 720p or 480p, compared to streaming services that use dynamic bitrates where the quality can dip below SD on slower connections. Especially if Windows 10 decides to do their insane monthly 1GB+ update download or someone else on the wifi decides to open a data heavy app like Snapchat while you're trying to stream something. (Also 1080p VOD is no longer limited to DirecTV Cinema, and the majority of channels now have HD on demand except for a small few like Up and older content involving shows that were never produced in HD)

You may have 100 Mbps+ internet where you live, but a nice swath of the country is stuck with 3 Mbps or less with no plans at all for any upgrades. i.e. Verizon where they halted any expansion of their FiOS network in areas that didn't already have an agreement, like most of Northeastern PA, Northwestern NJ and the Lehigh Valley, or much of Fairpoint's territory in upstate NY. (And because of the lack of competition, the areas lucky enough to have cable as an option likely have overpriced options with extremely low caps that make streaming a non-starter unless they want to pay for the $75+ tier, and if they want 4K streaming, forget it unless you can afford the caps at the $100+ tier, even though the $50 tier has speeds fast enough for 4K streaming)

Plus not everyone has the extra money (or TVs with spare HDMI ports) to get additional streaming devices and subscribe to 3rd party services like Amazon prime, Hulu, or Netflix on all of their TVs. (As well as the need to replace those devices every few years once they become obsolete and stop getting updates, like my LG Bluray player from 2012 that lost everything except Netflix and Hulu in the past 2 years)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I used the apps because they were there. One remote, one easy way of choosing what to watch (or listen to) regardless of source. Many devices are trying to be the "one stop" for content ... SmartTVs with built in viewing apps and DVD/Blue-Ray players that also offer internet content. Not to mention the plethora of devices that only stream content. ONE remote is convenient, and while I could hobble together multiple sources having as much as possible on the satellite receiver makes it easier.


----------



## theloudhouse5 (Nov 21, 2017)

They just play obscure music


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

This popped up in test mode today with a PID from the range used by audio channels:
9220 *MC "Music Choice Logo Test"

Perhaps Music Choice will be replacing Sonic Tap in the near future?


----------



## theloudhouse5 (Nov 21, 2017)

KyL416 said:


> This popped up in test mode today with a PID from the range used by audio channels:
> 9220 *MC "Music Choice Logo Test"
> 
> Perhaps Music Choice will be replacing Sonic Tap in the near future?


Music choice was actually the first music channel until I think 2005 on directv


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> This popped up in test mode today with a PID from the range used by audio channels:
> 9220 *MC "Music Choice Logo Test"
> 
> Perhaps Music Choice will be replacing Sonic Tap in the near future?


That's interesting because AT&T dropped them for Stingray on the Uverse service maybe 2 or 3 years ago. I would think if they were looking to replace Sonic Tap it would be with Stingray. I've never really been able to get into Sonic Tap so curious if this means a change is on the horizon.


----------



## jle1639 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope so.wow cable have music choice also Comcast,spectrum.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably the Sonic Tap contract is expiring and they're talking to the various alternatives to try to get the best pricing. They might end up sticking with them if they get a good deal.

With iTunes and streaming and so forth these days there aren't a lot of customers for music from cable/satellite any more. Maybe some commercial customers, but that's about it.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Most cable cos use music choice 

Bring back XM . I know E* has them but now that D* is the #1 tv provider again let's have the top music provider too 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven’t heard xm sound decent in forever. And I think they are hurting right now more than we realize financially. The deals they are sending me to come back (haven’t had them since my free trial ended 8 years ago almost in my car) are a bit over the top price wise. Frankly I’d rather DIRECTV dump all music channels or make them a separate fee cause it’s adding to my bill and I never listen to those channels. Never.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You wouldn't even save a dollar if they dropped them. The audio channels are cheap for residential subscribers and getting rid of them wouldn't even free up space for one SD channel. (It's the commercial customers that pay significantly more for them because of public performance/licensing fees)

Also, Music Choice improved a lot since DirecTV last had them. The expanded their standard lineup to 50 channels, and now come with an app that lets you stream 25 additional audio channels (along with 25 music video channels), and it has no interruptions. So if you pair your phone to your car via bluetooth or audio cable you'll have 75 uninterrupted music channels at an audio quality better than SirusXM satellite.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

Mike_TV said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm on the witness stand when I post here. There are many hardcore pro-Directv customers and employees here ready to pounce on anything that you post.


*Bingo*

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------

